# Como hacer la instalacion?



## gonso1985 (Ene 30, 2008)

Me ha surgido un problema debido a mis escasos conocimientos de electricidad (en gran parte debido a que no entramos muy a fondo en la universidad). El hecho es que quiero hacer una instalacion electrica en un local, y no se muy bien en que casos hay que poner una toma monofasica o trifasica.... ya se que terminando la carrera puede resultar ridicula esta pregunta, pero es como esta el tema ahora mismo jeje

Un saludo y gracias a todos


----------



## ciri (Ene 31, 2008)

Hay que ver que tipo de instalación vas a hacer, el local para que es?.

digamos, hay que ver  con que fin se quiere utilizar.. si es un lugar donde va a intentar vivir una persona, colocar un toma trifásico creo que es un poco exagerado, porque ninguno de los componentes "normales" utiliza..

a excepción que tenga algún tipo de máquina... que consuma grandes potencias...


----------



## Daniel.more (Feb 1, 2008)

lo primero es saver de que pais eres...porque por ejemplo en Italia no tienes que poner bobinas de disparo a las palancas generales mientras que en españa es obligatorio....esto es porque cada pais tiene normativas propias y lo que para un pais es ok en otro te precintan el local y te dan por loco....(de que pais eres y exactamente que es lo que vas a hacer?)


----------



## Dano (Feb 1, 2008)

La carrera que estás terminando es de electrónica?

Si estudiaste electrónica digo yó que alguna vez tienen que haber hablado sobre magnetotérmicos, diyuntores, contactores,etc

De no ser asi, te recomiendo que te informes y luego de que tengas claro que funcion cumple cada cosa, te podemos comenzar a aconsejar.

Vale acotar que podrías dar información sobre:¿que va a vender el local?¿Cuántos tomacorrientes piensas colocar?¿Cargas en cada uno?, etc

Saludos


----------



## Daniel.more (Feb 1, 2008)

GONSO me tienes preocupado ...no respondes aber si experimentando va y te has electrocutado.......................


----------



## El nombre (Feb 2, 2008)

En locales (ya sea este pais u otro) te interesa hacer una intalación trifásica. Existe (en este pais y en otros) una cosa que se llama potencia. Esta lleva asociada una cosa que se llama intensidad. Esta transcurre por el llamado "cable eléctrico". 
Este último tiene (en este pais y en otros) una cosa que se llama sección. Si lo usas adecuadamente sin que se caliente (en este pais u en otro) puedes estar hablando de secciones considerables a la hora de una instalación monofásica ( ya sea a través de neutro o entre fases, bifásica)
Esto conlleva unas protecciones caras (al igual que la instalación filar).

Aplicando una formulita que relaciona la sección con la potencia y la tensión, te darás cuenta que en instalaciones trifásicas la sección de los conductores es bastante inferior. Todo esto, claro está, correctamente compensado.
Una vez visto este punto ya puedes comenzar la distribución interior como bien te venga en gana.
Si deseas más información ( de este pais como de otro) coninua preguntando y si está al alcance de algún"electricista corriente", como puede ser más de uno te ayudará encantado, o no tanto.

Lo que hay que tener en cuenta que donde no aplicas unas reglas básicas, enciendes una luz y se entera todo el pueblo. 
Otra cosa son las protecciones que dependerán del tipo de distribución que te haga la empresa suministradora. Este es otro tema que viene muy bien explicado en el REBT de españa. Aqui distribuyen el llamado TT lo que implica el uso de diferencial. ( hace más de 16 años del carnet de intalador y han cambiado el reglamento; Casualmente eso no)

A más ver


----------



## Daniel.more (Feb 2, 2008)

hola (el nombre) parece que te ha molestado la respuesta que le he dado al compañero gonso,lo lamento profundamente,dicho esto te diria que soy tecnico especialista en electricidad,,,,ademas te diria que soy tecnico superior en electronica,,,,,te diria que soy ingeniero tecnico industrial,,,,,te diria que tengo 21 años de experiencia como jefe tecnico repartidos en Italia,españa,y alemania,,,,te diria que no es lo mismo un diferencial que una bobina de disparo,te diria que tengo actualmente y desde hace años el carnet de instalador,,,,,,pero no te dire nada de eso ,solo te dire buen rollo y se feliz que la vida son dos dias y no merece la pena enfadarse por cosas tan simples que siempre veo en tus post sierto aire de enfado y no merece la pena "SONRRIE Y SE FELIZ"


----------



## El nombre (Feb 3, 2008)

Con todo eso no llegas ni a la planta del zapato. Para molestarme tendrias que invitarme a algo con alcohol y dudo que llegue.
Molestarme seria una perdida de tiempo cosa que no tengo. Ademas crea estres y eso impide follar alegremente. 
Pienso que el aludido has sido tu y me da esactemente igual, si no follas bien ves al sexologo.

Saludos y buen rollo ( se folla mas  agusto)

PD. con tu experiencia tendrias que concretar algo mas las respuestas.


----------



## gonso1985 (Feb 4, 2008)

gracias a todos los que habeis contestado, y paz jeje

el caso es que es algo orientativo, estoy realizando un proyecto de fin de carrera sobre una instalacion, y lo que resulta es que en el plano que me han dado aparecen indistintamente tomas de trifasica y tomas de monofasica. Mi objetivo es entender el esquema para poder luego elaborar yo las modificaciones pertinentes.

El proyecto voy a exponerlo en Italia aunque soy español. He estudiado electronica, pero no he oido hablar demasiado de lo que decis. En teoria de maquinas di algo parecido, pero hace ya muchos años de eso. 

En resumen, que me gustaria saber si, dependiendo de los elementos que haya en una determminada estancia, convendria poner la red trifasica o monofasica.

Un saludo y gracias a todos


----------



## gonso1985 (Feb 4, 2008)

por cierto, el local va a ser destinado a hacer piezas para barcos. Contara con una biseladora, una cortadora, un torno, etc. Pero me llamaba la atensión que las tomas de enchufe de monofasica o trifasica viniesen reflejadas en el esquema de instalacion electrica, es decir, donde se reflejan solo las luminarias, lamparas e interruptores


----------

